
Visualizing the Speed of Light - emptybits
https://twitter.com/physicsJ/status/1178674298141020161
======
abakus
The more I think about it, the more clear that this universe is a
containerized experiment on us. The actual question is, what are they looking
for?

~~~
distantaidenn
What in this demo adds more credence to such a belief?

~~~
abakus
The Speed of causality is hand crafted for our scale. It pretty much prohibits
conscious beings of different scales to exist.

~~~
distantaidenn
Isn't that begging the question?

Thought experiment: Given a planet or galaxy-sized intelligence -- the speed
of causality does not prove or disprove their ability to have thought, it
simply puts a limit on the speed of their perception across their vastness.

~~~
abakus
But you have to factor in the age of this universe. A galaxy scaled
intelligence probably haven't even finished a single thought since this
universe was born.

